# Aires with Bike Trailer or Toad



## Daedalas (Nov 12, 2009)

Good Morning All

We haven't stayed on Aires but intend to do so this Spring.

We shall be towing a 1.5 m trailer carrying a motor scooter behind a 6 m van.

Is it generally acceptable to leave the trailer - suitably tucked away behind the van - on an aire?

What do folk with a TOAD do?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

The few aires we have used when towing were all reverse in. We always found a handy car park or lay by within sight for the 'toad'.

Ray.


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

hi daedalas, with more motorhomes pulling trailers these days whether they be toads, bike trailers or whatever it seems that (in my experience) they are tolerated on french aires as long as the aires are not busy. if there are only a few spots left then i would take the toad off and put it outside the aire or be prepared to put it outside if someone needed the space . all the best sean


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Be considerate and you'll have no problems. I've seen 25' boats on trailers on aires! :roll:


----------



## Gazzer (May 1, 2005)

seanoo said:


> hi daedalas, with more motorhomes pulling trailers these days whether they be toads, bike trailers or whatever it seems that (in my experience) they are tolerated on french aires as long as the aires are not busy. if there are only a few spots left then i would take the toad off and put it outside the aire or be prepared to put it outside if someone needed the space . all the best sean


Snap - just use common sense. The French are very tolerant (mostly :wink: )


----------

